# Anything the client wants.



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> No Vinyl Siding in the rotation?


Vinyl, is that sedimentary or metamorphic?


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Vinyl, is that sedimentary or metamorphic?


THAT is funny.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

JBM said:


> no it wasnt...




UGH....Yeah I'm not anyone's guy for that job


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

dom-mas,
That was spot on, very funny!!!

D.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

superseal said:


> I was asked to put a retaining wall up once - I'm a an excellent carpenter too!
> 
> Just bustin' on ya Ras, I do a lot of crazy things on occasion :whistling


I think some lathe and stucco would fix that right up!


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Lot's of lath!

D.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The downside is that when you work miracles, everyone expects you to be able to do it every time as the "norm" 

I'm not much of a bricklayer but necessity can be the mother of a crash course.

A good client of mine once tasked me to install a flat panel TV on a brick faced wall in his family room without wires showing. After drilling, chipping out the brick, digging out a few mortar joints and re-pointing everything, I have a new level of respect for masons because they make it look so EASY. Knowing now what I didn't know then, I probably would have hired a mason to do the work.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Punch in Pickard Chilton Architects! Bill Chilton is the recessed flat screen t.v. of my nightmares. Stock and time so it was okay. More anal retentive than myself, way more. I thought I had a lock on that problem. This artist was a test. I rose to the challenge and I've been invited back a number of times to make his boat float.

D.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your arm must be pretty long to pat yourself on the back so well:whistling


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> your arm must be pretty long to pat yourself on the back so well:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom S,
Look at his work! My arm is short and ask anyone that knows me, my work speaks for itself. I've got a smile on my face as I post this.

D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

C'mon, Rascal where are your stories of doing whatever the client wants? Any shrines or inverts?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

raskolnikov said:


> Tom S,
> Look at his work! My arm is short and ask anyone that knows me, my work speaks for itself. I've got a smile on my face as I post this.
> 
> D.




I think it's time you put your money where your mouth is. PICTURES! :whistling


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

d-m,
Most of my musts are to match other masons work, not my favorite for sure. I do recall a job on the river that had no access by boat 'cause it was sorta land locked. It was also in Essex so the river is tidal so we had to play that game too. I was scratching my head how I was going to get materials from point a to b, to match existing work that NOBODY would ever see. There was a fair amount of mixing to be done and a college kid I had for the summer proceeded to float the material from a to b in my large mortar box. It was quite comical and my crew and I still bring it up now and then. I HATE matching others work!

D.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Karl and d-m,
I'm gonna need a little tutelage as to picture posting. I recall when I first joined I couldn't seem to post photos and I got cranky, 'cause that's just me when I can't do it the first time. My boy is constantly reminding me to not get so worked up about what I can't seem to do on the computer

D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not the best with computers but I'll give it a try.

First upload your pictures to phototbucket or equivalent. Once that's done you click on the "img copy" or "copy img" thing, the top one any way. Then goes to the post and right click and then hit "paste". A bunch of number and letters should come up in quotations. when you hit reply it should turn into a picture.

If that doesn't work do something weird and a moderator will fix it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its Ez, enable compression on the pics, resize to under 10k megs, run through photoshop lightroom and tweek the colors a little, enable geo tagging, set alt tags, post to facebook and tag people, save to hdd, upload to photobucket, get direct link code, click insert image and right click code. 

Thats it, really ez.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you check your TCPIP settings? 

Enable cookies?

You want this dog?


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I helped a home owner complete a stone wall that they had started once...

Thin pennsylvania blue wall stone. Each stone just about perfectly level...like checking every single stone with an 8" level in addition to the string. And the stones were glued down using paver glue.










his problem was that he was coming to a curved part of the wall, the biggest section of wall, and he wanted a real smooth wall face. He wanted someone who was capable of cutting individual stone with a rounded face....he was not confident in the skills of any of the masons he had talked to...wasn't sure they could match his look.

I had him deliver 3 stones to my house. Two that he had cut with a grinder to have curved profiles. One of the I rock-faced with a hand-set. The other I gave a thermal finish with a torch. The third stone he left me had a curved line drawn on it. I simply cut that one along the line he had drawn with my hammer.

I ended up doing the job. Having passed his skill test, he was easy to work with. Not that I needed to use those skills. No stones had saw cut faces nor were any faces saw cut and then re-surfaced. But I did match his style....real smooth wall profile, perfectly level stones, glued down.

I prefer building my in my own style! If the had not already been begun, I would not take such a job, but the guy needed help so i took it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The question is not anything a client wants, it is anything a client is willing to pay for.

I get literally dozens per month of customers who do not understand why I can't match their 30 year old brick for a mailbox or sell them 150 pcs of a sample board brick on the wall.

As I tell them, I can match your brick perfectly if you order 50,000 (a kiln run) and I can sell you the brick on that sample board if you order 15,000 (a truckload), so the problem is not what you WANT it is what you are willing to pay for.


----------

